# Truly amazing shred-djent!



## 777Shredder (Jun 30, 2010)

This guy is amazing...The MAD SCIENTIST OF SHRED! Nobody better IMO. ADRIAN ENGLISH on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Gothberg (Jun 30, 2010)

"I go by 7shredder" it says on the myspace, haha a bit lame to advertise yourself in this way, if it isn't with a glimse of irony of course...
but otherways, good shit!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Adrian.


----------



## 777Shredder (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi guys I'm NOT Mr.English just a big fan!


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 30, 2010)

Those were hardly songs, They're only noodling and like 2 riffs.

Where's the substance?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey Adrian!


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 30, 2010)

I like the stickers on your guitar.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 30, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Hi guys I'm NOT Mr.English just a big fan!


----------



## 777Shredder (Jun 30, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Those were hardly songs, They're only noodling and like 2 riffs.
> 
> Where's the substance?


I think he's got something unique going on here..Out of curiosity..who do you like as players? Also..once again..I am NOT Adrian E..Just a fan..the name 777shredder was not being taken so I decided to use it..Thanks


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. English looks like a child of the 70's

1974 perhaps? Around the beggining of July?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to SS.org, Adrian. 

I see you, and Adrian, and Mr. English, and Adrian English, and yourself, and Adrian E are all from Vegas.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2010)

Coincidence...I think not?


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 30, 2010)

It's obviously a coincidence. This guy just has supermegahyperawsome fans that promote his music on forums using user names that would imply that they are him.


----------



## Quantumface (Jun 30, 2010)

haha thats golden. Not really a fan of that noodling at all. Even if this guy isnt actually Adrian, the myspace screams enough typical shred douchebaggery to warrant plausibility.


----------



## King Ian (Jun 30, 2010)

Reminds me of less structured Cooley, were that possible.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jun 30, 2010)

SICK SOUL PATCH DUDE


----------



## 777Shredder (Jun 30, 2010)

Personally speaking..I think Adrians stuff is A LOT better than these guys that seem to get praise on here..IMO..


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 30, 2010)

THEY SEE ME TROLLIN'...



















... THEY HATIN'.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 30, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Personally speaking..I think Adrians stuff is A LOT better than these guys that seem to get praise on here..IMO..




Dude, cut the shit, we know you're Adrian. And that is completely fine, you can promote your own music here. Fuck, look at the Recording Studio. Drewsif releases entire LP/EPs there. 

But don't start saying your shit is better than anybody elses. That the quickest way off this site. Maybe we would have been a little more tactful with our criticism if you would have just manned up, and claimed the music yourself.

But, you're just going to keep denying everything, praise your own music, and start bashing everybody else on this site, and then get banned.

And I just spent all this time...feeding a fucking troll...


----------



## ultranoob (Jun 30, 2010)

I am the real Adrian, leave my fans alone










hahaha nah, not really, Adrian is Mr. English


----------



## D0mn8r (Jun 30, 2010)

"I'M ADRIAN AND SO'S MY WIFE"













Bonus points if you name the film


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 30, 2010)

So what if he's not trolling? 

Haven't given the music a chance yet because his myspace is taking way to fucking long to load. WTF is up with not using the standard player?!


----------



## Beardyman (Jun 30, 2010)

I really can't get into that... at all. Like someone else said, there is no substance. Its just a bunch of mindless noodling. No hooks, or anything memorable. Dudes got chops though.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 30, 2010)

A.K.A. 7Shredder eh?


----------



## Universe74 (Jun 30, 2010)

Life of Adrian (Brian)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 30, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> A.K.A. 7Shredder eh?




I liked that


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 1, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> I think he's got something unique going on here..Out of curiosity..who do you like as players? Also..once again..I am NOT Adrian E..Just a fan..the name 777shredder was not being taken so I decided to use it..Thanks


 
Bulb, Fredrik Thordendal, John Petrucci, Joe Satriani, the list goes on. All of them can definitely play some technical stuff, but they don't really wank around on the guitar.

Another gripe I have is that the tone is god awful.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 1, 2010)

What a cunt.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS (Jul 1, 2010)

lols


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, whether or not the forum user is this guitarist is neither here not there. And frankly, the responses have been less than useless.

So, onto his music. Clearly an egocentric lead player with more care for flash than substance. However there are the occasional licks that are interesting, between the up and down triplet scale runs and the same arpeggios people have been doing since the 80s. And the lack of musical/creative flow of the songs is the scariest thing, there's no real progression or development of ideas to make it actually interesting as art.

Everything about the myspace makes me laugh. Clearly more thought was put into the design of that than his compositions.


----------



## Fionn (Jul 1, 2010)

^this


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm the real Sparticus! 

@ That video, my god that's horrible rhythm tone, soloing wasn't too bad though, I'll give you that.
Nice job mate, you're about as good as huf at viral advertising.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 1, 2010)

There is some tasty shredding in there for sure, and the lead tone is pretty decent...


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 1, 2010)

I love Satriani, Petrucci, Sfogli, Vai, Govan and the rest of them, but this stuff was not my cup of tea. I'm sorry Adrian. 

Keep on playing though! There are definetly people who like this kind of shred out there, and you've obviously got chops.

And I don't know if 777Shredder = Adrian English, but if you are the dude in the video I'd reccomend "coming out". Both from that ninja costume and from your alias on the forum. Straight forward with honesty is always the best way to go.

Goodf luck man.

Rash


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 1, 2010)

wankery....... I agree, 
There was not a riff or lick that stands out and I just listened to all the tracks. 
There is skill and Technique.... Not much feeling .
Nothing seemed to catch my attention. This is not djent either.

EDIT: Coming off as egotistical/L33t in your guitar skills leads to Harsher Critique.
Double EDIT: When people look at me the way that ninja did at the end of that video clip it makes me instantly want to Punch them in the face. Only exception = They are still playing and its a "guitar face".


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry I'm late to the party! I just caught up, so let me see if I've got this right...
Fred Durst has a solo career where he really badly edits guitar parts together, produced/engineered by the same guy who does Immortal's albums? And he's now posting on ss.org posing as a fan, who has the same name/home town/user name/soul patch?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 1, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Hey guys, sorry I'm late to the party! I just caught up, so let me see if I've got this right...
> Fred Durst has a solo career where he really badly edits guitar parts together, produced/engineered by the same guy who does Immortal's albums? And he's now posting on ss.org posing as a fan, who has the same name/home town/user name/soul patch?





He's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy!!

Actually the thing that really chafes my urethra is that it's not amazing, and the use of a seven string does not automatically qualify as Djent...(as loose as the definition of Djent might be, I doubt it includes recycled 80's metal riffs on the B string)...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 1, 2010)

Just dropping by to say "hi!" in this epic thread. Carry on!


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 1, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What a cunt.


^this
on second thought
+1 as well.


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2010)

This clown should start a band with the "Watch me sell 1 million records" douchebag. 

At least have the decency to be a hot chick if you're going to try selling yourself with cheesy gimmicks, lack of talent and spammy marketing.


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2010)

Where did you get that Ibanez Universe?


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 1, 2010)

He aparently met Shane at one point...





From the looks of it his brother, XXX also shreds... 






.......


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 1, 2010)

Hummer. Need I say more?


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like the bumper on a Ram to me.


----------



## Vision (Jul 1, 2010)

I love the internet.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 1, 2010)

He is truley a bad-ass.


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2010)

I actually like his playing in the videos. 

I have no idea what his MP3's sound like, though, because the damn player won't load.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 1, 2010)

Randy said:


> Looks like the bumper on a Ram to me.



Def. a Ram, and he probably did a little reserch into the forum to see that "Djent" is thrown around like 98 year old tits in this place. I admit, just the word usually pulls me in, because I like stuff like Meshuggah, After the Burial, Bulb's stuff, and all that stuff.

And the video was pretty cool, IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought Mechanized was cool.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 1, 2010)

Im gonna check the music when I get to my desktop, but I had to be impulsive and post in an epic thread before I did.

Oh by the way, pirates>ninjas


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2010)

They see me trolliiiin, they raginnnn


A.D.D is a nice track man, I don't think anyone here would have a problem with you outright plugging your own material, everyone does it. But badly pretending to be someone else and plug you own material can be seen as an insult to someone's intelligence.


----------



## 777Shredder (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow its great to see that people are thinking the same way I do about Adrians amazing talent!Glad I could turn you guys onto his extremely intense shred!Also I'd like to thank forumites for turning me onto son of aurelius and rings of saturn recently.Also FYI..be sure to check out the full-page ad Adrian is featured in Guitar World w SRV on the cover as well as the 1-3 ad in GW w Gus G on the cover!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 1, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> This guy is amazing...The MAD SCIENTIST OF SHRED! Nobody better IMO.



Quite a bold statement there, fella.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha this guy is such a piece of work. Polarizing for sure.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 1, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Wow its great to see that people are thinking the same way I do about Adrians amazing talent!Glad I could turn you guys onto his extremely intense shred!Also I'd like to thank forumites for turning me onto son of aurelius and rings of saturn recently.Also FYI..be sure to check out the full-page ad Adrian is featured in Guitar World w SRV on the cover as well as the 1-3 ad in GW w Gus G on the cover!



This guy is one piece of work.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd facepalm but I'd probably kill myself.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 1, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Wow its great to see that people are thinking the same way I do about Adrians amazing talent!Glad I could turn you guys onto his extremely intense shred!Also I'd like to thank forumites for turning me onto son of aurelius and rings of saturn recently.Also FYI..be sure to check out the full-page ad Adrian is featured in Guitar World w SRV on the cover as well as the 1-3 ad in GW w Gus G on the cover!


omfg .... quit talking about your self in third person like you are a fan... 
EDIT: Bout to break bad in photoshop with some chops for this guitar god.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd facepalm but I'd probably kill myself.




Ditto.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 1, 2010)

I just think it's tasteless shredding, if I want to listen to tasteless shredding, I'll listen to Cooley, who does it tastefully.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd facepalm but I'd probably kill myself.


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Wow its great to see that people are thinking the same way I do about Adrians amazing talent!Glad I could turn you guys onto his extremely intense shred!Also I'd like to thank forumites for turning me onto son of aurelius and rings of saturn recently.Also FYI..be sure to check out the full-page ad Adrian is featured in Guitar World w SRV on the cover as well as the 1-3 ad in GW w Gus G on the cover!



You really don't have the balls to come clean? What an idiot. 

At this point, you should just be banned for being a piece of shit spammer. 

What's your day job, stuffing peoples' inboxes with Viagra & Cialis spam?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 1, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Wow its great to see that people are thinking the same way I do about Adrians amazing talent!Glad I could turn you guys onto his extremely intense shred!Also I'd like to thank forumites for turning me onto son of aurelius and rings of saturn recently.Also FYI..be sure to check out the full-page ad Adrian is featured in Guitar World w SRV on the cover as well as the 1-3 ad in GW w Gus G on the cover!




I am going to tear your head off and shit down your throat. At some point, just not right now.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, this is so.....not music.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Quantumface (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 1, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I just think it's tasteless shredding, if I want to listeen to tasteless shredding, I'll listen to Cooley, who does it tastefully.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jul 2, 2010)

oh my fuckballs...THIS GUY


----------



## omgmjgg (Jul 2, 2010)

i think he just accidentally the whole internet


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 2, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Wow its great to see that people are thinking the same way I do about Adrians amazing talent!Glad I could turn you guys onto his extremely intense shred!Also I'd like to thank forumites for turning me onto son of aurelius and rings of saturn recently.Also FYI..be sure to check out the full-page ad Adrian is featured in Guitar World w SRV on the cover as well as the 1-3 ad in GW w Gus G on the cover!



lame sauce


----------



## Universe74 (Jul 2, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Wow its great to see that people are thinking the same way I do about Adrians amazing talent!Glad I could turn you guys onto his extremely intense shred!Also I'd like to thank forumites for turning me onto son of aurelius and rings of saturn recently.Also FYI..be sure to check out the full-page ad Adrian is featured in Guitar World w SRV on the cover as well as the 1-3 ad in GW w Gus G on the cover!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 2, 2010)

So where does the army of Mexicans fit into all of this?


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 2, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> So where does the army of Mexicans fit into all of this?



Right here bro. I think the army has spoken their opinion about this guy. I don't forsee a bright future for this ninja here on the mexican forum.


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 2, 2010)

metulkult said:


> This guy is one piece of work.



si compadre. wtf is up with this guy? amusing thread though!


----------



## 777Shredder (Jul 2, 2010)

Adrian has proved himself as a Great player and shredder over the years.Ask Mike Varney.In fact his early demos from the early 90s even shaped a young Rusty Cooleys style.Ask Rusty.. And FYI...Adrian has had Chris Storey(formerly of ASP) who you guys literally "jock" on this forum...as a guest on his first cd as well as guest on Adrians future cd... Proof is in the "pudding" you near-dwells! This guy is a legend... Give him props!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 2, 2010)

Near-dwells? 

Adrian, do you not realise that no one would join a forum to promote someone other than themselves so powerfully, I would never join a forum named VaiHimself" and say: "Hey guys, check out this guy Steve Vai, he's awesome, I live really near him, and named myself him, but I'm not him, he's the best." 

Also, to me, you're just a typical bedroom shredder, except you're about 30 years older than most of your compadre's


----------



## 777Shredder (Jul 2, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Near-dwells?
> 
> Adrian, do you not realise that no one would join a forum to promote someone other than themselves so powerfully, I would never join a forum named VaiHimself" and say: "Hey guys, check out this guy Steve Vai, he's awesome, I live really near him, and named myself him, but I'm not him, he's the best."
> 
> Also, to me, you're just a typical bedroom shredder, except you're about 30 years older than most of your compadre's


aha my good man thanks for your efforts..But..honestly I(a fan and hopefully future student of the "mad scientist of shred" have promoted 2 bands as well as 2 shredders you forum-members hold in "high-regard".. Trust me... I am not Adrian but I hold him in the highest regard.Just because I live in the same town as him all you have to talk smack..I am done posting here. Thanks!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 2, 2010)

That would be "Ne'er-do-well".....if you're going to use an archaic turn of phrase at least spell the bloody thing right...



> Also FYI..be sure to check out the full-page ad Adrian is featured in Guitar World w SRV on the cover as well as the 1-3 ad in GW w Gus G on the cover



It's an ad....I don't think paying to be in a publication is props-worthy but I'm awfully hard to please when it comes to self-announced "Amazing Shred" which doesn't hold a candle to Rusty or Chris....


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 2, 2010)

Funny post is funny


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow...just.....purest vitriol


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 2, 2010)

I applaud you for the sheer viciousness in your reply, MJS.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 2, 2010)

As soon as I saw pics of Cooley with him and on his myspace, I knew it was gonna be boring wankery, lol.

You dont happen to be a Marshall Harisson fan do you?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuck, you guys a pack of hyenas when you want to be.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 2, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> .. Trust me... I am not Adrian but I hold him in the highest regard.Just because I live in the same town as him all you have to talk smack..


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 2, 2010)

777Shredder said:


> Trust me... I am not Adrian but I hold him in the highest regard.Just because I live in the same *skin* as him all you have to talk smack..I am done posting here. Thanks!



Fixed. Sorry, I couldn't help myself.

Edit: Even if you aren't him, i'm afraid i just can't stomach this much fanboyism


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Jul 2, 2010)

I think he's good at guitar compared to the average person, especially his technique. I also think he sucks at being a human. Which one do you think people care about more?


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't know Devries had a brother.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 2, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> Didn't know Devries had a brother.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 2, 2010)

A lot of people here should read the book 'controversy creates cash'. Aka feeding the troll.

You're buying in to a marketing trick


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 2, 2010)

But he's not gaining anything except a slight sense of self worth, so I really don't care.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 2, 2010)

wtf is " shred djent" anyway, isnt djent an onamonapia for a palm muted power chord? how do you go about shredding a palm muted chord?


----------



## Trespass (Jul 2, 2010)

I haven't decided whether he's playing exercises, or masturbating with his guitar. Seeing his Myspace, I'd have to go with the latter.


----------



## Quantumface (Jul 2, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> A lot of people here should read the book 'controversy creates cash'. Aka feeding the troll.
> 
> You're buying in to a marketing trick



I think its safe to say we are all just having a bit of fun here bashin someone who was just caught in the act. If this in some way helps him out marketing-wise i really dont believe anyone would give a fuck. Because the fact that we are talking about this guy will not make his music any better, or him any less of a douche, which will most likely hinder and out weigh any sort of good or bad publicity that can come of this thread.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jul 3, 2010)

your tone sounds like cat litter being dragged across pavement.
you look like you belong washed up cleaning bathrooms of an elderly home.
You sound like an asshole
You are an asshole
are an asshole
an asshole
asshole
yep.
got it.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 3, 2010)

This thread is full of "win"


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 3, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> A lot of people here should read the book 'controversy creates cash'. Aka feeding the troll.
> 
> You're buying in to a marketing trick



In a negative fashion, Our hate is just justifying his apparent shittiness, and exposing his shady ways of advertising, and blatant overblowing of bedroom shredding glorification. 

5 bucks says he has or will do the same on MG and Jemsite.


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 3, 2010)

The quality of the responses are almost an embarassment. Definitely not inkeeping with the general tone of the forum. People have contributed little to nothing except for the verbal assault. This isn't ultimate-guitar you know.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 3, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> The quality of the responses are almost an embarassment. Definitely not inkeeping with the general tone of the forum. People have contributed little to nothing except for the verbal assault. This isn't ultimate-guitar you know.


This!!
Reading this thread makes me facepalm so hard 
Sure, this Adam guy is suspicious but most of the responses are bordering the limits of good taste.
Can somebody please close this pointless bash-feast?


----------



## cyril v (Jul 3, 2010)

*snip*


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 3, 2010)

The myspace player isn't loading for me. I'm reserving judgement until I've actually heard it.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jul 3, 2010)

I definitely like this! One helluva player!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 3, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> The quality of the responses are almost an embarassment. Definitely not inkeeping with the general tone of the forum. People have contributed little to nothing except for the verbal assault. This isn't ultimate-guitar you know.


 
Ordinarily I'd agree, but the extremely condescending manner of this guy's posts kind of validate the frustration of members on this forum. 

And I don't think feeding the troll helps him out marketing wise, if anything its the opposite.

Nice enough music, but this guy needs to rethink his approach if he wants people to take him and his music seriously. Think its time this thread got locked.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow this thread is still going, its like devries for music.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ Yeah, but we should let the mods take care of him and not start a pointless free-for-all-bashing.
Can we now start contributing in the serious threads again?

EDIT: This thread is third by views on the first gmd-page 
This is like the next Brokencyde thread lol


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jul 3, 2010)

I love polyrhytmic djent but I truly miss this Rusty Cooley/Scott Stine/Derek Taylor style! Hey Adrian, no matter what I'm a new fan! More power to you.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm confused as to how we all jumped to the conclusion that he's the actual dude 

That's like me signing up to another forum, talking about how much I love Periphery, with a name like Bulbasaur or something. 

That being said, he's a good player, but I think he should tone down his MySpace page a bit as far as layout goes.


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Bulbasaur


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 26, 2010)

D0mn8r said:


> "I'M ADRIAN AND SO'S MY WIFE"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



life of brian!


----------



## liamh (Jul 26, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> The quality of the responses are almost an embarassment. Definitely not inkeeping with the general tone of the forum. People have contributed little to nothing except for the verbal assault. This isn't ultimate-guitar you know.


 I think I have to agree.
Its cool to play around with the fact that its obviously him, but I wouldnt of expected ss.org to tell him to "go and die" or that he "looks like a douche"
Son I am dissapoint.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2010)

liamh said:


> I think I have to agree.
> Its cool to play around with the fact that its obviously him, but I wouldnt of expected ss.org to tell him to "go and die" or that he "looks like a douche"
> Son I am dissapoint.


 
Yeah, but he has been treating the members like idiots. Pretty damn rude.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 26, 2010)

If he's that much of an asshole to keep the fake advertising going, he deserves all the bashing he can get. Hopefully it'll get to him to the point where he rethinks his approach in humanity.

oh and



scottro202 said:


> Bulbasaur









^ my sig on a cherished forum


----------



## NickDowe (Jul 27, 2010)

this guy can play i give him that.. 


you guys (the entire ss.org shred police) called bull shit on him from the first post lol. you are probably right that 777shredder is Adrian English for the obvious reasons like the Vegas and 7shredder screen name in his videos, but for any of you on here that claim that no one comes on ss.org boasting that much about another dudes playing is 100% bullshit. Fucking 99% of the people on this forum would take Bulb's hot load on their chest and then post the temperature on here seconds later. 

... again i think it's funny you guys outed him for senseless self promotion under a phony screen name that directly resembles a screen name the dude clearly goes by, but i can't agree with claiming the dude sucks or that he should kill himself?


----------



## MJS (Jul 27, 2010)

NickDowe said:


> ... or that he should kill himself?




ALL spammers should. There wouldn't be any negative effects if every spammer did the right thing and fed themselves a bullet.

Playing guitar doesn't make one dirtbag better than another. He's no different than the pieces of trash that spam Viagra, porn, etc... and I don't see anyone wishing them long healthy lives. 

Not to mention, everyone showing up to the thread late missed his crap that got deleted when he was banned for being a useless spammer. He stopped pretending to be here for any other reason to spam and just started puking out useless links to crap like a year old review.


----------



## prh (Jul 27, 2010)

this is like HOWTOFAILATGETTINGPEOPLETOCHECKOUTYOURMUSIC101

"theres this band halcyon who are really fucking awesome and better than the stuff you all like. im just promoting for them cos im that much of a fanboy that i put their myspace in my signature"



one of the things i like about this forum is in the Recording section... everyones checking each others shit out, giving feedback, and everyone is just honest. who the fuck wants to have their expectations thoroughly unexceeded by something average that was posted arrogantly?

fuck da internetz


----------



## Daoloth (Jul 27, 2010)

Dude STICKASSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Daoloth (Jul 27, 2010)

777 shredder if your gonna lie at least be somewhat decent at it.


----------



## 7shredworx7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Adrian is the consumate over BEST SHRED guitar player on the planet..Bar none! BEST OF THE BEST.. An overall great guy who gets tons of hot chicks and lives the rock star lifestyle unlike many on here! ENJOY This performance clip that will blow you all away!


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 28, 2010)

Can I just say


----------

